# 3 inch red bellies



## Biglad (Aug 23, 2009)

i have had my 4 3 inch red bellies for about two weeks now and have been feeding them on prawns and white fish. i was just wondering if this is healthy and how much i should feed them at this size?


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

you can try small pellets as a staple, earthworms, bloodworm, and freshwater shrimp


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Definately get them started on a good quality pellet.
I would get small sinking type as they may be scared to come up to the surface.
Mine are on pellets and its much less messy come feeding time.

Pellets combined with white fish shrimp mussels squid and and what youve been feeding them, the result will be some very healthy happy p's.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Your diet right now is fine but as said above pellets(if you can get your ps to eat them) will make a huge difference, especially if you go with NLS brand pellets (their main ingredient is krill not fish meal like other fish foods so it's very colour enhancing)

other than that squid and frozen krill are good non pellet substitutes if your fish don't want to eat pellets.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i found that pellets actually were dirtier than feeding white meat fish or shrimp. my ps always would take in the pellet and eject some from their mouth while eating most of it. made a mess of my water.


----------

